# كيف تنفذ مشروعا كاملا باستخدام برنامج Ms-project Manager



## aly_moh (26 يونيو 2006)

اقترح علي اخوانى الكرام المهتمين ببرنامج Ms-project Manager
ان ننفذ هنا فى هذا الموضوع مشروع كامل 

فهل من مجيب او مساعد او مفكر

انى منتظر مشاركة الاخوة الكرام معى

علي محمد


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (26 يونيو 2006)

فكرة راقية .. انت حدد كيف ممكن نساعدك وانا في الخدمه

جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## aly_moh (27 يونيو 2006)

اشكرك اخى الكريم و ياريت كلنا نشارك عشان نقدر نستفيد
المطلوب 
اولا فكرة المشروع
ثانيا المهام
ثالثا الموارد و نتيجة خاصة بكل مورد (ايام العمل و العطلات و الاجازات )
رابعا علاقات المهام و بعضها
خامسا تكلفة كل مصدر ( الاجر فى عدد الساعات العمل و الساعات الاضافية )
هذا المطلوب فقط 
مين هيشارك معايا .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انى منتظر
اشكر الاخ الكريم ابو صالح 

على محمد


----------



## النائف (27 يونيو 2006)

والله يابوعلى فكره اكثر من رائعة وانا اقترح عليك ان تقوم باقتراح نوع المشروع ( مباني - طرق - شبكات مياه ) وانا ممكن ازودك بجداول كميات لمشاريع مطروحه على شكل مناقصات اذا اردت ، ودائما انت متميز ياباش مهندس .


----------



## aly_moh (27 يونيو 2006)

مشكور اخى النائف علي تعاونك
و جزاك الله خير
بقترح مشروع بسيط
ممكن نقول بناء عمارة سكنية او فيلا
ها اية رائيك ؟؟؟؟؟
شاركونا يا جماعة محدش يخاف انا هشرح كل حاجة علي البرنامج ان شاء الله

علي محمد


----------



## النائف (27 يونيو 2006)

فكره جيده واذا عاوز ارفع لك كميات لمشروع بناء فله سكنية ماعنديش مانع ، ماعنديش مانع .


----------



## aly_moh (27 يونيو 2006)

نتوكل علي الله و نبداء فى مشروع الفيلا
الخطوة الاولى : ( فقط ) 
1- عايزين نعمل مراحل بناء الفيلا و مدة كل مرحلة كام يوم و علاقة المراحل ببعضها و نضعها علي ملف اكسيل .
2- هنعمل ادراج لملف الاكسيل داخل البروجيكت .
3- هيكون عندنا مهام المشروع كاملة .

منتظ خطوات ( مراحل بناء الفيلا ) من الاخوة الكرام و مدة كل مرحلة (وقت )
مين هيبتدى معايا

بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

علي محمد


----------



## النائف (27 يونيو 2006)

باش مهندس ارفق لك ملف اكسل منقول من احدى المواقع لمراحل انشاء فيلا سكنية مع المدد اللازمه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=5761&stc=1&d=1151401389


----------



## aly_moh (27 يونيو 2006)

النائف قال:


> باش مهندس ارفق لك ملف اكسل منقول من احدى المواقع لمراحل انشاء فيلا سكنية مع المدد اللازمه
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=5761&stc=1&d=1151401389




الرابط خطاء
ارجوا تصحيح الرابط
مشكور كتير 

جزاكم الله خيرا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 

علي محمد

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## النائف (27 يونيو 2006)

الرابط مرة اخرى ، وشكر لمرورك ياباش مهندس 



اعمال انشاء فيلا سكنية.zip (6.8 كيلوبايت)


----------



## aly_moh (27 يونيو 2006)

اخى الكريم شكرا لتعديلك الرابط

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
1- تم ادراج المهام .
2- بالنسبة للتوقيت 
البند رقم 1 مشروع تنفيذ المبنى 172 يوم
البند رقم 2 اعمال باطون الدور الاول 78 يوم
ممكن اعرف لية عدد الايام دى ولا انت واخدهم من مشروع معمول بالبروجيكت قبل كدة ؟
المهم 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
المهام معمولة كويس بس ليا عدة طلبات
1- تاريخ بدء العمل امتى ؟
2- عدد ساعات العمل فى الموقع كام ؟
3- ما هى ايام الراحة الاسبوعية ؟
4- عدد ساعات العمل اليومية , الاسبوعية و عدد ايام العمل فى الشهر ؟

المفروض ان احنا بنعمل حاجة اسمها indent & outdent للمهام 
يعنى كل مرحلة رئيسية تحتها مهام فرعية ( توضح من فضلكم ) 
ارجوا الرد

الرابط الخاص بالمشروع

http://www.4shared.com/file/2237260/7e16be84/___online.html

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 

علي محمد

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## النائف (27 يونيو 2006)

باش مهندس الايام انا ماخذها من مشروع معمول بالبروجكت .
تاريخ بدء العمل مثلا من هذا اليوم 
عدد ساعات العمل باليوم مثلا 8 ساعات 
عدد ايام الراحه يوم واحد هو يوم الجمعه 
عدد ايام العمل في الشهر 26يوم 
بالنسبة للرابط محجوب عندنا في السعودية ارجو منك ياباش مهندس تغييره حتى اتمكن من المتابعة 
وشكرا لك ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## aly_moh (27 يونيو 2006)

مشكور اخى النائف
و ان شاء الله هعدل البيانات و هغير الرابط
رشح لى موقع غير محجوب بالمملكة

مشكور كتير 

جزاكم الله خيرا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 

علي محمد

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## النائف (28 يونيو 2006)

مشكور على الرد مهندس على 
انا اقترح عليك موقع طقطق لتحميل الملفات ( هو الاسم غريب شوي صح ، بس موقع جديد وكويس )


----------



## aly_moh (28 يونيو 2006)

تاريخ بدء العمل امتى ؟

تاريخ بداية المشروع ؟
متى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
جزاكم الله خيرا
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]
صدق الله العظيم 
علي محمد
اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## aly_moh (28 يونيو 2006)

رابط المشروع بالتحديثة الاولى

http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=jJgtSpYy
فى مشاركات الناس واسئلتهم و اقتراحاتهم
السادة المهندسين لازم يتفاعلوا معايا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 

علي محمد

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## النائف (28 يونيو 2006)

مهندس على شكرا على الرابط الجديد 
بس عندي سؤال ، الان حددنا مهام المشروع وتم تحديد المدد اللازمه للتنفيذ وباقي علينا ربط علاقة المهام ببعض وهذا مافيه مشكله ، السؤال عن المواد وكيفية ربطها مع مهام التنفيذ وانعاكاس ذلك على التكلفه .
السؤال الثاني : هل يوجد مستودع للموارد ( ستاندر ) متعارف عليه يمكن استخدامه مع كافة المشاريع ؟ 
وشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## aly_moh (28 يونيو 2006)

السؤال عن المواد وكيفية ربطها مع مهام التنفيذ وانعاكاس ذلك على التكلفه .

انت قصدك بالسؤال دة الموارد الخاصة بالمشروع زى الحديد و الاسمنت و الرمل و العمالة و المهندسين و المكتب الاستشارى و غيرهم ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
سؤالك ازاى نربطهم مع المهام ؟

ممكن توضح 
علي محمد


----------



## النائف (28 يونيو 2006)

بالزبط يابو على الله ينور عليك زي ماقلت 
ومشكور على الرد


----------



## aly_moh (28 يونيو 2006)

اوك بس فى سؤال
ازاى هعمل ربط بين الموارد و المهام بدون ما ادخل المصادر فى البرنامج ؟
اكيد مينفعش دلوقتى
معايا
كل حاجة فى دورها ان شاء الله
المهم نكمل
عايزين نقسم المهام الى مراحل 
مين هيقوم بالمرحلة دى ؟

انا منتظر 

علي محمد


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (28 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما شاء الله تبارك الله ممتاز ... بارك الله فيكم

بصراحه لم اتوقع الحماس هذا ... الله يديمه

على العموم انا احد المتابعين لهذا الشرح المفصل وجدا مستمتع اعانكم الله...

بالنسبة للملف المرفق من الاخ علي محمد فتحت الموقع وعملت تحميل ولكن لم يفتح الملف .. ممكن توضح نوع الملف؟

ملاحظة ... الرجاء استخدام اللهجه العربية الدارجه لدى الجميع والاقرب الى الفصحى .. كي يفهم الجميع هذا الشرح الرائع ... مع احترامي الشديد لجميع اللهجات العربية


----------



## aly_moh (28 يونيو 2006)

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور اخى الكريم ابو صالح .........
الملف الاول مضغوط winrar و الامتداد بتاعة rar
و عند فك الضغط يفتح ملف ببرنامج MS-PROJECT , و الامتداد الخاص بة هو mpp

يا ريت تشاركنا الموضوع ,,,,,
شكرا لمرورك مشرفنا الكريم


----------



## النائف (29 يونيو 2006)

استفسار 
اخي على هل تقصد بتقسيم العمل الى مراحل مثلا :
مرحلة تنفيذ القواعد والميد 
مرحلة صب الاعمدة 
مرحلة صب السقف 
مرحلة اعمدة الدور العلوي 
مرحلة صب السقف العلوي 
مرحلة اعمال التشطيب 

ارجو التوضيح وشكرا لك


----------



## aly_moh (29 يونيو 2006)

نعم اقصد هذا
لية ؟؟؟؟؟
عشان اعرف 
مرحلة تنفيذ القواعد والميد 
مرحلة صب الاعمدة اتكلفت كام فلوس و وقت
مرحلة صب السقف اتكلفت كام فلوس و وقت
مرحلة اعمدة الدور العلوي اتكلفت كام فلوس و وقت
مرحلة صب السقف العلوي اتكلفت كام فلوس و وقت
مرحلة اعمال التشطيب اتكلفت كام فلوس و وقت

مش كدة
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## النائف (29 يونيو 2006)

اوكي يامهندس على ارفق لك ملف فيه مراحل العمل المقترحه


----------



## aly_moh (3 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
المشروع اصبح معمول بالبروجيكت و مقسم الى مراحل

http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=Cb8520wR

الخطوة التالية هى :
نريد تعريف المصادر

مشكور للمتابعة

علي محمد


----------



## aljawwal7 (3 يوليو 2006)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااُ


----------



## النائف (7 يوليو 2006)

باش مهندس علي 
كيف اعرف المصادر ؟


----------



## سمير المقطري (12 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير على هذا الرابط المفيد


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (13 يوليو 2006)

الرابط لا يعمل .... الرجاء مراجعته

اخي الكريم اذا كان هناك ملفات يصعب عليك رفعها فالرجاء مراسلتي على الخاص وانا سأهتم بأمرها


----------



## a_l_y (13 يوليو 2006)

الاخ ابو صالح

لقد تم ايقاف عضويتى فى المنتدى و اعتذر عن عدم قدرتى علي المتابعة للموضوع
اكرر اعتذارى و ارجوا ان تقبلة

اخيك 
علي محمد


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (13 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم

لقد تم وقف عضويتك بسبب طرحك لموضوع غير مناسب للمنتدى .. وهذا على غير عادتك في المشاركة في قسم ادارة المشاريع.
ثم ردك يا اخي الكريم لم يكن مناسبا البته.
عموما لا نستغني عن حرصك وعن مواضيعك الجيده ... فإذا اردت المتابعة حسب قوانين الملتقى فاهلا وسهلا .. ونحن بدورنا ندعوك للاستمرار


----------



## سمير المقطري (13 يوليو 2006)

متى يتواجد معظم الاعضاء


----------



## a_l_y (13 يوليو 2006)

الاخ الكريم ابو صالح ,,,
بعد التحية .................
اشكرك لحرصك الشديد علي متابعة الاعضاء و علي اهتمامك بالموضوع
اما عن طرحى لموضوع غير مناسب للمنتدى فاقول ان الموضوع مختلف جدا 
حيث ان الموضوع منقول من منتدى محترم جدا
http://www.garamk.com/ib/index.php?showtopic=5976&hl=هيفاء
رابط الموضوع

وبعدين

حتى ولو اذا كان الموضوع مخالف لشروط المنتدى فهيل يجب التعامل معى كعضو فعال جدا ان يتم ايقاف عضويتى ام يتم حذف الموضوع و التنبيه علي ؟؟؟

فهل من مجيب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

علي محمد


----------



## a_l_y (13 يوليو 2006)

اشكرك على دعوتك لى بالاستمرار بالمنتدى حسب القوانين التى لم اتجاوزها

علي محمد


----------



## cmcm3861 (14 يوليو 2006)

اشكركم على هذا الموضوع الجميل والمفيد ولكن عندي ملاحظة بسيطة وهي من الممكن تداخل بعض الاعمال اي انه يمكن انجاز اعمال في الطابق الارضي في حين انه يتم انجاز اعمال في نفس الوقت في الطوابق الاخرى


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (14 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم علي محمد ...

لا اعلم من بالتحديد اوقف عضويتك .. ولكن ما اعرفه ان القائمين على الملتقى حريصين كل الحرص على هذا الصرح الذي لم ينشأ من فراغ ... ولكن فعلا اتفق معك تماما انه لابد من تنبيهك قبل توقيف العضوية ... وبما انني أميل للعملية واعتقدك كذلك فالنتجاوز هذه النقطة والنتخذ لمن قام بتوقيف عضويتك العذر فلربما من حرصه الشديد لم يوفق في اتخاذ القرار .. والصرح هذا يشفع له ذلك ... ثم انني ادعوك للمتابعه لمعرفتي بحسن اخلاقياتك وحماسك الذي لمسته من كتاباتك.

هذا رأيي الشخصي ولا يعبر عن رأي من قام بإيقافك او رأي المشرف العام


----------



## a_l_y (16 يوليو 2006)

عليكم السلام و رحمة الله وبركات

الاخ الكريم / ابو صالح 
انا معكم فى ان ادارة الملتقى حريصة كل الحرص علي قوة المنتدى واحترامة لاكن ...............
اظنك رائيت الموضوع الذى تسبب فى ايقاف عضويتى
فهل هذا الموضوع يؤدى لهذه النتيجة ؟؟؟
انتظر رائيك ...,,,,,
اشكرك من صميم قلبي على دعوتك لى للاستمرار 

علي محمد


----------



## a_l_y (16 يوليو 2006)

عليكم السلام و رحمة الله وبركات

الاخ الكريم / ابو صالح 
انا معكم فى ان ادارة الملتقى حريصة كل الحرص علي قوة المنتدى واحترامة لاكن ...............
اظنك رائيت الموضوع الذى تسبب فى ايقاف عضويتى
فهل هذا الموضوع يؤدى لهذه النتيجة ؟؟؟
انتظر رائيك ...,,,,,
اشكرك من صميم قلبي على دعوتك لى للاستمرار 

علي محمد


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (25 يوليو 2006)

اجدد الدعوة ... ولا اريد الخوض في سوء فهم او تفاهم ... فلا غنى لنا عن بعضنا البعض

واكرر ادعوك في استكمال ما بدأته من شروحات وفقك الله


----------



## gadag (19 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن نركز علي الموضوع الاساسي واستاذنكم باكمال موضوع الايقاف مع اهميته لان ممكن اي شخص يقع فيه وليكن علي الخاص زعند الوصول الي نتيجه يتم الاسال الي جميع الاعضاء كتنبيه عام وشكرا


----------



## ahmed Mohamed Soli (17 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو من الباشمهندس على اكمال الموضوع لاننا فعلا فى حاجه اليه فى شغلنا ... وفعلا جزاك الله خيرا على ذلك واستاذن حضرتك انت تبعتلى ملف الميكروسوفت بروجيكت عشان مش عارف انزله على الميل وكمان ملفات تعليم هذا البرنامج
[email protected]
وبجد جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وجزا الله كل من ساهم فى عمل هذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## hardyheart (18 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخ علي محمد والأخ النائف أدعوكم للاستمرار في الشرح لتعم الفائدة ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## هدوء العاصفة 2 (1 يناير 2011)

ممكن طريقة عمل مشروع عمارة سكنية ؟ ضروري لو سمحتم


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (2 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## mohy_y2003 (2 يناير 2011)

ممكن نسخة من البرنامج لكي نتمكن من المتابعة العملية لهذا الموضوع 

وبارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيراً


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## fawzi105 (10 مايو 2011)

شكرا يا شباب عندي مشروع دهان 650فيلا اتمنى منكم المساعده فيالتخطيط والتنفيذ على البروجكت مانجر 
وشكرا


----------



## alaa mohemed (9 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم .. اود ان يكون هنالك شرح مرتب و مفصل لكيفيه انشاء جدول زمنى باستخدام MS Project حتى استطيع تطبيقه عندى مباشره و شكرا جزيلا.. 
الاء محمد


----------



## alkbeer (12 أكتوبر 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------

